# dcc remote frequency



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Just guessing, dcc remotes to engine have some frequency they are on? Kind of like the radios on remote control airplanes. If I find the freq. could I change my airplane radio to run the train? thought I read something about Decoder Pro-is this a computer program I could program my decoder on the engine with if I could figure out how to hook the computer to it? Can I leave this decoder in my engine and use it on my dc layout. I have no way to control it. I want to still use the led lights wired to it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This is not the way it works.DCC get their commands with a digital signal that's mixed with the AC type current in the track.The decoders don't respond to any airborn frequency whatsoever.

Optional wireless train control is limited to the communication between the handheld throttle and the DCC command station and I doubt it would respond to 72 or 75 bands in either AM or FM or even PCM.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

wow, thats really interesting that the signal could be mixed with ac from the track. so I have to remove the decoder from my engine to run on my dc track? The manual on the web site lenz that I went to said that it is possible to run it in dc mode, I guess I still have to have the controller though?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You would need a DC power supply. Any DC power train transformer would work.
Lots of bachmann DC power supplies on ebay for less than 10 bucks if you don't
have one.

No you don't have to remove the decoder.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a comlete dc layout on 4x8 with power supply up and running for several yrs now.
I think I have to find a hobby shop with a controller for dcc and change decoder to dc operation(so i've read in a different thread) Mine suposedly has dc capabilities (Lenz103)
Don't know what that incompasses. Hows another dc power supply gonna help me?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you are to run the loco on DC,you won't have manual control of the lights anyway.So why not save yourself the hassle and throw that decoder away.They aren't the best by far.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you wanted to replace a DCC remote, I would suggest doing a lot of research for the wireless protocol used by your remote, and then try to copy that protocol with your fav MCU. 
If you don't understand what I'm talking about, this may not be the project for you.


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh I understand what ur sayn there SPOIL9, Just don't know what direction I'm gonna head yet. Not quit ready for dcc, got enough money sunk in trains & assy's for now. Maybe save Lenz103, can't see just tossing it yet.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

By all means save that decoder. As time passes and you have $ to spend you'll
want to convert your layout to DCC. Watch the videos and read the forum
DCC threads so you'll have more information that will help when you decide
to go DCC.

DCC puts the fun in model railroading. You are the engineer of your train. You
eliminate all the bother of flipping switches to activate different sections of your
tracks or multiple power packs to run more than one train.

Don


----------

